# Free usb outlet by p&s



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Got the email today. Here's a link

http://www.legrand.us/passandseymour/usb-offer.aspx


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks !


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks homie. 

FYI your information was in the fields when I went to the link.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

azsly1 said:


> Thanks homie.
> 
> FYI your information was in the fields when I went to the link.


:laughing:

I sent info for one as well.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, thanks Joe. 

The link doesn't have your info now. :thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks Joe, sent in my request. :thumbup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks I actually bought some months ago but I'll take a freebie


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I got the email earlier today from Legrand and mine should be on the way.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks,
For those with an IPad or IPhone, jump on your laptop.
The info sections are not labled.


----------



## mikeyrob (Mar 16, 2012)

awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

:thumbup: Thanks


----------



## coolright (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the info. just requested one.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I just wish they came in black. That's what I would need for my kitchen counter where I charge my phone and bluetooth.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Been meaning to grab and extra one for next to the night stand so I can charge the phone at night.

Now I will have one. Thank you.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Yep. I know the info was there. It was old info anyway so doesent bother me. It's fixed now though.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Tip: if you re fill it out with a different email address you can get another!


----------



## JustinG (Sep 4, 2012)

Signed up and got a email saying its backordered, dammit.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Tip: if you re fill it out with a different email address you can get another!



First one no confirmation second time got a backorder notice.:laughing:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

rrolleston said:


> First one no confirmation second time got a backorder notice.:laughing:


I only got the thank you page both times


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

signed up twice got both backorder emails:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Got the email today. Here's a link
> 
> http://www.legrand.us/passandseymour/usb-offer.aspx


I received mine today Joe, thank you for the link. 
Here are a few shots of it. 
It's smaller then the one I installed, yet slightly larger then a GFCI.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Nice. Hope mine is in soon then haha


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I also just got mine!


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Will have to watch for mine in the mail too.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

My immediate response from them was the backorder as well. It also says "Light Almond." I understand beggars can't be choosers...but light almond!? What am I gonna do with that?


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Split Bolt said:


> My immediate response from them was the backorder as well. It also says "Light Almond." I understand beggars can't be choosers...but light almond!? What am I gonna do with that?


Take it to home cheapo or big blue and exchange for the right colour.


----------



## rip (Jan 8, 2009)

got mine today


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Also got an email saying it's back ordered in light almond, yuck.


----------



## GDK 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

Split Bolt said:


> My immediate response from them was the backorder as well. It also says "Light Almond." I understand beggars can't be choosers...but light almond!? What am I gonna do with that?


send it to me. I'll install it in my kitchen


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Got my 3 today....all ivory. Have no clue when I will have a use for these. But, I'm not going to complain. They were free. :thumbup:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I requested one but have not seen it. Did you guys that got a "back ordered" email get yours yet? I received the back order email.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Got my white one today as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I also got mine today one white and one ivory.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I got white last 2 times. I should have gone for 3. Gonna try the form again maybe


----------



## schnmbang (Jan 15, 2013)

I got 2 ivory and 1 white today


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Think I will install one in our bedroom and our spare bedroom for phone charging.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Ill be adding an outlet at nightstand height. I never move anything in my room anyway. And maybe the second out in the garage.


----------



## jayw (Jun 16, 2012)

Got mine today in white. Thanks Joe!


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

My guess is it's just an automated system and as long as the email address don't match they just send it out.

Once they are gone that deal is done.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I got a white one today


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> I got white last 2 times. I should have gone for 3. Gonna try the form again maybe





schnmbang said:


> I got 2 ivory and 1 white today


I really don't think that is appropriate. The deal is for contractors and you are possibly denying others the opportunity to get one.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I really don't think that is appropriate. The deal is for contractors and you are possibly denying others the opportunity to get one.


Geeze yeah at least only take 1...


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

I got mine today. One (1) Ivory. I selected "Homeowner" on the application.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Still haven't gotten mine ..and I never got any emails either.


----------



## brucep (May 5, 2012)

got mine today ivory
Thanks for the post letting us know


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

Got mine in today bit they are ivory was hoping for white but hey they are free!!


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Still haven't gotten mine ..and I never got any emails either.


I think you may only get an email when it is on back order. I didn't get an email but the usb came today.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Got a white one today, and I never received an email.
Thanks Joe!


----------



## Paul353 (Nov 18, 2012)

Split Bolt said:


> My immediate response from them was the backorder as well. It also says "Light Almond." I understand beggars can't be choosers...but light almond!? What am I gonna do with that?


Use it as a marketing tool to potential paying clients, explaining to them the colours that are available. That's generally the purpose of free samples.


----------



## Split Bolt (Aug 30, 2010)

Paul353 said:


> Use it as a marketing tool to potential paying clients, explaining to them the colours that are available. That's generally the purpose of free samples.


Good Idea! Thanks Paul!:thumbsup:


----------



## bakerts (Feb 6, 2013)

This is great. I've been thinking about buying one, now I don't have to! Thank you!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

mxslick said:


> Still haven't gotten mine ..and I never got any emails either.


The email arrived withing hours after filling out the form. Mine was on back order.
If you received no email you should be getting yours very soon.
I did not tell them I was a contractor and I still got one. 

I asked for white, but got ivory. Guess what? My office has ivory trim. So the white would have had to go in another room.
I need it in here.

Check your porch and outside. They left mine on a cooler full of beer on my porch. The porch I do not use. I found it when I went to get a beer.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

*Check your porch and outside. They left mine on a cooler full of beer on my porch. The porch I do not use. I found it when I went to get a beer.*

Dam John, you are a *******!!

I keep my beer inside the house in a fridge.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

So per the advice of this thread, I checked on top of my beer cooler and the receptacle was sitting there. :whistling2:

Did anyone else's arrive with exclusively French warning labels?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Mine was on a cooler of beer on my front porch also. 
I tracked the guy down and thanked him for the beer.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I did get the back order email within 1 minute of completing the request form.

I received a phone call today from a lady at LeGrand. She asked if I was planning on using the combination device in a current project or a future project. 
I was honest and told her that I am a code enforcement official (commercial electrical inspector) and was curious about them as they are new on the market. That I was going to show it to the others in the office as well.
I told her I gave her my work cell number and my work address. She said they appreiciate my being honest and she will make a note about our conversation and get the device shipped out asap.

So ... We'll see


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Mine came to the shop yesterday via Fed X. It's white, don't know what I will do with it. Maybe install it in my cave to charge my phone and blue tooth headset.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

aftershockews said:


> Mine came to the shop yesterday via Fed X. It's white, don't know what I will do with it. Maybe install it in my cave to charge my phone and blue tooth headset.


Maybe ill hard wire mine in the truck to the inverter!


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Maybe ill hard wire mine in the truck to the inverter!


 Taking 12VDC and stepping it up to 120VAC only to reduce it back to 5VDC bothers me in ways I can't explain.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Maybe ill hard wire mine in the truck to the inverter!


Hmmm, that is something I may think about.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Big John said:


> Taking 12VDC and stepping it up to 120VAC only to reduce it back to 5VDC bothers me in ways I can't explain.


I have the inverter w the USB port already. Haha


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Big John said:


> Taking 12VDC and stepping it up to 120VAC only to reduce it back to 5VDC bothers me in ways I can't explain.


Some people just want to see the world burn... thats all there is to it.:laughing:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Do they make these strictly with the USB ports, no receptacle? Code is going to be a problem with a 15A receptacle/USB combo in kitchens (exactly where Leviton has it in their product literature).


----------



## stuiec (Sep 25, 2010)

Not available in Canada. Damn! I knew god hated Canada, but Legrand too??


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Got mine today


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

mxslick said:


> Still haven't gotten mine ..and I never got any emails either.





jeepman said:


> Got mine in today bit they are ivory was hoping for white but hey they are free!!





Dennis Alwon said:


> I think you may only get an email when it is on back order. I didn't get an email but the usb came today.





jbfan said:


> Got a white one today, and I never received an email.
> Thanks Joe!





John Valdes said:


> The email arrived withing hours after filling out the form. Mine was on back order.
> If you received no email you should be getting yours very soon.
> I did not tell them I was a contractor and I still got one.
> 
> ...





aftershockews said:


> *Mine came to the shop yesterday via Fed X.* It's white, don't know what I will do with it. Maybe install it in my cave to charge my phone and blue tooth headset.



So what shipping method are they using? How did you guys who already got them, get them? USPS, UPS, FedEx?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I received the first one, but it only came 20 miles, i believe it was UPS.

edit: FedEx, I looked at the box in the trash.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Got mine by FedEx here.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

99cents said:


> Code is going to be a problem with a 15A receptacle/USB combo in kitchens (exactly where Leviton has it in their product literature).


Couldn't you just slave it off a GFCI in the kitchen?


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Got mine via FedEx today:

Big box....










Little box.













Huge waste of resources.


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

mxslick said:


> So what shipping method are they using? How did you guys who already got them, get them? USPS, UPS, FedEx?


Fedex


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

local134gt said:


> Couldn't you just slave it off a GFCI in the kitchen?


Code in Canada is 20A T-slots or 15A splits, GFCI only close to the sink.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

Got mine today but it's IVORY ! Who uses ivory anymore???:laughing::laughing:


----------



## triden (Jun 13, 2012)

stuiec said:


> Not available in Canada. Damn! I knew god hated Canada, but Legrand too??


Put in my Canadian address and it seemed to work fine :thumbsup:


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Got mine yesterday, it came late though, like after dark.

It came Fedex Ground, not regular Fedex.


----------



## Article 90.1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Personally I prefer the Hubbel version as it is a duplex receptacle with dual USB chargers that can both support an iPad at the same time.

It's a tough fit in an old metal box where the original installer used nails through it, though!


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Celtic said:


> Got mine via FedEx today:
> 
> Big box....
> 
> ...


Mine came that way too.. I had no idea what it was when I opened it, wasn't expecting the huge box. Very wasteful


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Article 90.1 said:


> Personally I prefer the Hubbel version as it is a duplex receptacle with dual USB chargers that can both support an iPad at the same time.
> 
> It's a tough fit in an old metal box where the original installer used nails through it, though!


I see Arrowhart also makes one in commercial grade duplex in both 15 amp and T-slot. I think that would be more useful than the single receptacle.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I wonder how much brand loyalty this promotion will buy P & S? Probably not much. Judging by the number of you guys who are frothing at the mouth over a free device (and cheating the system to get multiple free devices), to save a nickel you will switch to Brand X in a heartbeat


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I also got mine yesterday. I'll be sticking with Cooper USB receps do to their "normal" size.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

99cents said:


> I wonder how much brand loyalty this promotion will buy P & S? Probably not much. Judging by the number of you guys who are frothing at the mouth over a free device (and cheating the system to get multiple free devices), to save a nickel you will switch to Brand X in a heartbeat


The one I got was the same kind my SH has so if I buy any it will probably be these.. But that's not really being loyal just convenient


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

jbfan said:


> *Check your porch and outside. They left mine on a cooler full of beer on my porch. The porch I do not use. I found it when I went to get a beer.*
> Dam John, you are a *******!!
> I keep my beer inside the house in a fridge.


I usually have at minimum two cases (48) of beer on hand at any given time.
My wife likes some room in the fridge too. :laughing:
Besides, its cold out side and a cooler full of beer and ice seems endless.



Big John said:


> So per the advice of this thread, I checked on top of my beer cooler and the receptacle was sitting there. :whistling2:


The intention was to alert members to check outside in any possible area the delivery guy might decide to put the package.
Since it requires no signature, it is up to them where to leave the package. :whistling2:
I have three possible drop points outside my house. It was raining and he put it where I possibly would have totaly overlooked it for some time. 
If not for getting a beer, it could still be sitting there.




svh19044 said:


> I also got mine yesterday. I'll be sticking with Cooper USB receps do to their "normal" size.


These are good quality receptacles with compression plate terminations.
I don't even buy this quality for my own house.
I use the 69 cent receptacles.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Finally got mine today..in white. Which matches the devices in my palatial estate here. Now I have to decide where I want it installed. 

And Turbo is enjoying the box and packing material it came in. :










:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CopperSlave (Feb 9, 2012)

Got mine today too...in Light Almond.:thumbdown: But the price was right.:thumbsup:


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

mxslick said:


> Finally got mine today..in white. Which matches the devices in my palatial estate here. Now I have to decide where I want it installed.
> 
> And Turbo is enjoying the box and packing material it came in. :
> 
> ...


No it don't fit in that box so you can't ship it. LOL


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

I got mine up in Canada eh!

Thanks for the link!


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I usually have at minimum two cases (48) of beer on hand at any given time.
> My wife likes some room in the fridge too. :laughing:
> Besides, its cold out side and a cooler full of beer and ice seems endless.
> 
> ...


Sometimes even liberal hippies surprise me.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Mine came in too, Ivory. Think I'll give to a GC of mine since he has an adapter plugged into an outlet by the desk. Let him sell them for me.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Mine was sitting on my desk in the office this morning when I got there. I assume it was delivered either Thursday or Friday. I only go my office 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

99cents said:


> Do they make these strictly with the USB ports, no receptacle? Code is going to be a problem with a 15A receptacle/USB combo in kitchens (exactly where Leviton has it in their product literature).


Not sure what you are reffering to here, is this a change in the 2011 code?


Edit: *Whoops, never mind, I just realized that you are in Canada.*


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

I got mine today, same box as everyone else. Thanks JoeKP, Pass & Seymour.

It is TR, but not the USB part, hmm does that meet the 2011 code?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

JohnR said:


> I got mine today, same box as everyone else. Thanks JoeKP, Pass & Seymour.
> 
> It is TR, but not the USB part, hmm does that meet the 2011 code?


Explain to me how the hell you can tr an USB...


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Just askin. :whistling2::laughing:


----------



## chevyvortech (Aug 18, 2010)

I just got mine today


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I haven't got mine yet, but maybe soon. Have you guys seen the one made by Cooper that is a duplex and two USB's? Only $5 more than the one we've ordered by P&S.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

InPhase277 said:


> I haven't got mine yet, but maybe soon. Have you guys seen the one made by Cooper that is a duplex and two USB's? Only $5 more than the one we've ordered by P&S.


Nice.....

They are on backorder.....if its ivory i will probably never used it.....i dont even remember the last time i used ivory...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

InPhase277 said:


> I haven't got mine yet, but maybe soon. Have you guys seen the one made by Cooper that is a duplex and two USB's? Only $5 more than the one we've ordered by P&S.


I installed this at home. It does the slow charge on the IPad. Ok if you charge overnight until after work from a 30% charge state. 
Won't recharge at the higher rate. 

Other then that I like it.


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

I sold mine today while out on a service call.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Wirenuting said:


> I installed this at home. It does the slow charge on the IPad. Ok if you charge overnight until after work from a 30% charge state.
> Won't recharge at the higher rate.
> 
> Other then that I like it.


The receptacle electronics are more than capable of providing the full charging current, but the iPad expects a certain voltage to be present on the data lines too, so it can tell if it is plugged into wall power or not. I guess the receptacle doesn't provide those reference voltages.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

I came home to two boxes sitting on my front porch. Unfortunately both are light almond and I may never use them. I'll probably stick one in the garage and one at my buddies shop.


----------



## georgep2 (Feb 26, 2013)

captkirk said:


> Nice.....
> 
> They are on backorder.....if its ivory i will probably never used it.....i dont even remember the last time i used ivory...


What do you normally use? Around here new work is usually white or light almond, but there are a lot of old houses so ivory, black, or anything else could be common.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

White used in other people's houses. Ivory in my own. Might switch to white. But I like ivory


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Got mine today as well. Light Almond maybe ill find a place for them.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Got mine today, it is white. I prefer ivory myself, but my girlfriend prefers white, so we are all white in the homestead. Thanks Joe


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

So... who has got the hookup on more free stuff?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

InPhase277 said:


> So... who has got the hookup on more free stuff?


I always post it as I find it! Lol


----------



## CanadianSparky (May 10, 2011)

Got my almond one today. I will use it as a selling tool!


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is what I find works good. I get a service call whether it's troubleshooting or adding something new. I keep some in the small carry tool box when I go in and just as I am finishing up I say check this out. Sold the last one for 50 bucks installed and only took another five min. Going to start keeping couple of each colour in stock.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Got mine today too!

Light almond.


----------



## Hawkrod (Mar 19, 2012)

Got mine today too! Thanks, my wife/boss will like them!


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Mine is on my desk, in a handy box wired with a flat appliance cord and a black button, no cover plate :laughing: Charging my Ipad, droid and soldering station plugged in.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Amazing how "free stuff" makes people very happy. Pass & Seymour did a good thing here. I wonder how much a promotion like this costs them.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Amazing how "free stuff" makes people very happy. Pass & Seymour did a good thing here. I wonder how much a promotion like this costs them.


I'm sure they got their $$$ back in spades.. 
I don't install these at work, but a bunch of coworkers picked then up or requested someone to install them at home. 
Since I don't do side work, I gave them an ET's members number.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> Mine is on my desk, in a handy box wired with a flat appliance cord and a black button, no cover plate :laughing: Charging my Ipad, droid and soldering station plugged in.


There is already a gfi on my desk like above that I will be swapping.


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

My wife put in a order they sent her 4 boxes with 4 receps in each box! All ivory ill use them on a customers house ill go.buy the cooper whites for my house


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I really like the idea, but the Hubbell seems like a better design than the P&S. At least the Hubbell has the option for through wiring (has backwire option), which I don't see with the P&S, and it is also still a duplex receptacle.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

I don't see the point of having a duplex with usb I doubt you could actually use both outlets and usb ports unless the cords had tiny ends


----------



## georgep2 (Feb 26, 2013)

I don't see the point of these receptacles at all. The small transformer that you plug in is usually better than the one inside these receptacles anyway, or at least that's what every review or test I've read says. They will charge your devices faster and they are already on the end of the USB charging cable :laughing: The only difference is that with the little tranny you can use any receptacle in your house instead of being limited to just the one with the USB ports.

With that said, I will happily install the USB receptacle for a premium for anyone that wants one :thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Na this thing kicks butt. 2.1 amps out. Great for tabs. Loose an outlet but wife has two pucks plugged in now so actually gain an outlet.

Wire through is not a problem.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

daveEM said:


> Na this thing kicks butt. 2.1 amps out. Great for tabs. Loose an outlet but wife has two pucks plugged in now so actually gain an outlet.
> 
> Wire through is not a problem.


Some devices, like the iPhone/Pad, won't charge at the full rate, even though the outlet can deliver more than enough amps to do it.

The reason is because the outlet only puts out 5 volts on the outer two wires. The iPad looks for a couple of volts on the inner two wires to let it know if it can go full blast or not. The outlet doesn't provide that signal, so it charges at a lesser rate.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

That's good to know. I was going to put it right where my wife plugs in her iPad and iPhone. Drat!


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Got mine today. It's light almond.

Thanks!


----------



## David046 (Dec 16, 2012)

Got mine yesterday in Canada!


I noticed they aren't UL, ULC or CSA approved, but it has an ETL approval stamp.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

David046 said:


> Got mine yesterday in Canada!
> 
> 
> I noticed they aren't UL, ULC or CSA approved, but it has an ETL approval stamp.


ETL is acceptable here in the states. In fact NC accepts quite a few testing labs. For those interested here is the list for NC

http://www.nciaei.org/section/pdfs/ThirdPartyAg.pdf


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

David046 said:


> Got mine yesterday in Canada!
> 
> 
> I noticed they aren't UL, ULC or CSA approved, but it has an ETL approval stamp.


*Important: * The ETL mark is OK in Canada but it must have a *C* at the 8 o'clock position. I believe in order for it to be acceptable in the USA it must have a *US* at the 4 o'clock position.

ETL by itself is a no no.


----------



## David046 (Dec 16, 2012)

daveEM said:


> *Important: * The ETL mark is OK in Canada but it must have a *C* at the 8 o'clock position. I believe in order for it to be acceptable in the USA it must have a *US* at the 4 o'clock position.
> 
> ETL by itself is a no no.


It's ETL all by itself.


----------



## David046 (Dec 16, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> ETL is acceptable here in the states. In fact NC accepts quite a few testing labs. For those interested here is the list for NC
> 
> http://www.nciaei.org/section/pdfs/ThirdPartyAg.pdf


Based on the PDF you linked to and assuming ETL is Entela and this USB / receptacle is a wiring device, equipment type 35 on your list, this receptacle is not approved for use in NC.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

David046 said:


> Based on the PDF you linked to and assuming ETL is Entela


No it isn't, ETL is Intertek.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

David046 said:


> Based on the PDF you linked to and assuming ETL is Entela and this USB / receptacle is a wiring device, equipment type 35 on your list, this receptacle is not approved for use in NC.


ETL is Electrical Testing Lab. It is the direct descendent of Thomas Edison's Lamp Testing Bureau. It is now owned by Intertek. For many things, it is Equivalent to the larger UL.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

David046 said:


> It's ETL all by itself.


Not mine. Interestingly the device isn't marked. Weird. However the box is...









Trust me the ETL mark (and many others) are only valid in Canada and the USA if they have the 8 o'clock and 4 o'clock marks. By itself they are garbage and not to be connected to power under any conditions.


----------



## David046 (Dec 16, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Not mine. Interestingly the device isn't marked. Weird. However the box is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know anything about ETL, but now I do!

Here is my receptacle with only the ETL mark, which doesn't say Listed, C or US. 

As soon as I figure out how to put a picture on here anyways.


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

That's ok as it's listed on the box you threw away. The resolution on the stamp on their frame has to be fixed... and it will. Till then save the container.

I upload my pics to a photo albulm I've created on my account. I them click on that pic and it will display below itself the address. I copy that address and 'insert pic' in the message editor.

I can point you to an Alberta document that lists all the approval folks but I'm sure your province will have a similar thing. They all have a 'c' at the 8 o'clock position for approval in Canada.

By the way I size and/or crop the pics to a max of 640 pixels wide so as not to screw up the thread.


----------



## bakerts (Feb 6, 2013)

I just got my samples in today! I got 4 of them! Thanks again for the link.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Got the email today. Here's a link
> 
> http://www.legrand.us/passandseymour/usb-offer.aspx


I can't believe i just saw this thread , the link doesn't show up on my phone im going to get some when i get home , hopefully not ivory ekkk !


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

How did people get more than one? Why take more than one? Seems wrong to take more than one.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> How did people get more than one? Why take more than one? Seems wrong to take more than one.


I got two but it was accidental. Apparently they don't have a filter to stop you from applying more than once. 

After I applied I read that everyone was getting emails but I got none so I waited 2 weeks then applied again figuring I did something wrong. Well the next day I got the original one and a call from P&S. I told her about the second application I made and she said she would check but I got it anyway.

I agree I think it is unfair to get more than one.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

wireman64 said:


> I can't believe i just saw this thread , the link doesn't show up on my phone im going to get some when i get home , hopefully not ivory ekkk !



I just got a light almond one


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I just got a light almond one


They finally called me a few days ago. Mine is in the way they said.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Got mine today, Ivory.

Cheers

John


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I just got a light almond one


Im hoping for light almond so i can put it in my kitchen


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok, they just sent me another free one today. 

Somebody screwed up. What should I do, send it back?


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

flyboy said:


> Ok, they just sent me another free one today.
> 
> Somebody screwed up. What should I do, send it back?


I hope your joking


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Ok just filled out the page, didn't give me option of what color i wanted though , i guess its random


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Got mine in the male earlier this week.

Will install it in my office over the weekend.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Got mine in the male earlier this week.
> 
> Will install it in my office over the weekend.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I just got mine... Lt Almond will be a tough sell and besides i think someone makes it with both outlets and two usb... ? and does it charge a tablet..?


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

wireman64 said:


> I hope your joking


What do you think?:jester:


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Got mine a few days ago. light Almond.
I'll install it around the house somewhere.


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Light almond... No wonder they were free.


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

Arrived two days ago. Light Almond. Must be the cheapest color to produce.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

flyboy said:


> What do you think?:jester:


Hey , ive run into some people like that ! Ya never know


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Mine has not shown up yet.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Mine showed up today. What no cover plate?! I want my ****ing money back!


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

I got mine today:thumbup: Thanks Joe.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

green light said:


> I got mine today:thumbup: Thanks Joe.


Congrats. Wish mine would be in


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Congrats. Wish mine would be in


I thought you got two or 3 already?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Hippie said:


> I thought you got two or 3 already?


Nothing in yet

They finally just called me last week


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

Big John said:


> Taking 12VDC and stepping it up to 120VAC only to reduce it back to 5VDC bothers me in ways I can't explain.


The electrons will be fully mixed by the time they end up in a phone:laughing:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> Mine showed up today. What no cover plate?! I want my ****ing money back!


You are correct. They should come with a plate. Lucky I had several GFCI plates the right color downstairs.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

John Valdes said:


> You are correct. They should come with a plate. Lucky I had several GFCI plates the right color downstairs.


Doesent count if you are stealing them off the outlets that are already installed.


----------



## rbeard11 (Sep 9, 2010)

*rick*

got mine yesterday fedex-thanks joe


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Everyone hi already got theirs. When did you sign up for it. And what state are you in. I want mine!


----------



## Fredman (Dec 2, 2008)

JoeKP said:


> Everyone hi already got theirs. When did you sign up for it. And what state are you in. I want mine!


I signed up about 2 weeks ago, to Minnesota...

I'd send them an email informing them that thanks to you about 10,000 electricians are looking at talking about and receiving their promotional product. 

Everyone except you of course!


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Got mine.... Anyone notice no name on outlet....

Only on strap stamped p&s


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Just put in for two of my own... Got the backorder e-mail. Let's see if I get em. :laughing:


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

That was fast...I submitted Thursday, got it Monday. Lt. Almond, looks decent, I'll use 'em, people seem to think it's cool, and for $20 is about what a USB cube charger costs at Wally World.

Curious to see how they hold up to the usual power surges around here.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Got a raised gfci cover today at the supply house, will install it in my non-compliant 4 square box with cord grip and 5' of cord later tonight :O


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

Got mine yesterday via FedEx. Came in light almond.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Are they still giving them away? I got a couple buddies who'd like one


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

ponyboy said:


> Are they still giving them away? I got a couple buddies who'd like one


Yep just got mine today light almond just the color i was hoping for so i can put it in my kitchen ! Came in a big box i was surprised btw thanks a lot joe !


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Joe. SC here. Got mine within two weeks of ordering. Got the back ordered email, but no phone call.
Maybe because I just asked for one and not multiples like some here are doing.
Talk about taking advantage of a nice little promotion.
Its a wonder any manufacturer would give out one, much less several to some remembers.

Reminds me of the guys that filled two plates of food at the company picnic, put it in their car and came back and got another one to eat.


----------



## Briancraig81 (May 25, 2007)

Guess it's over with, it now links to Lowe's.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Anyone elses stop working? Te usb doesnt work anymore!


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

These are handy devices, but they don't neccesarily meet the CEC.

_26-712 Receptacles for dwelling units (see Appendices B and G)
This Rule applies to receptacles for dwelling units (including single dwellings) as follows:
(a) except as otherwise provided for in this Code, in dwelling units *duplex receptacles* shall be installed in the finished walls of every room or area, other than kitchens, bathrooms, hallways, laundry rooms, water closet rooms, utility rooms, or closets, so that no point along the floor line of any usable wall space is more than 1.8 m horizontally from a receptacle in that or an adjoining space, such distance being measured along the floor line of the wall spaces involved;_

As a stand alone receptacle, these are not compliant. You may use them in a two gang, being supplemental to the duplex receptacle, but not in the place of one.

A contractor has told me he ordered a duplex receptacle with usb ports from Nedco, he will bring it to me when it gets in. I will post a link when it comes in.


----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## ecelectric (Mar 27, 2009)

Hubble makes ones like these.ive used them a lot and so far so good


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Still not gotten mine yet...


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> Still not gotten mine yet...


Because I raided your mail box. 
Oh ya, your taxes were over due. Sorry I forgot to tell ya sooner. LoL


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

AlbertaBeef said:


> These are handy devices, but they don't neccesarily meet the CEC.
> 
> 26-712 Receptacles for dwelling units (see Appendices B and G)
> This Rule applies to receptacles for dwelling units (including single dwellings) as follows:
> ...


26-710 (b)

Little more appropriate for your point.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Still not gotten mine yet...


second that here


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

ecelectric said:


> Hubble makes ones like these.ive used them a lot and so far so good


I looked at a Hubble and it is approx. 1.9" deep. With a std. 1.5" box and 1/2" ring you are at 2" deep. Not much room left for wires.


----------



## AlbertaBeef (Mar 30, 2013)

Wpgshocker said:


> 26-710 (b)
> 
> Little more appropriate for your point.


No, 26-715 (a) requires duplex receptacles, which these combo units do not meet.

26-710 (b) details the CSA configuration. 

Both of these rules must be met.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> Anyone elses stop working? Te usb doesnt work anymore!


Open it up and take pics...and see if anything looks cooked. 

Just installed the first one of the two I got out at the Ren Fest site for the coffee shop chicks to use..the second one is going into our sword booth. Will report back if either one fails. 



JoeKP said:


> Still not gotten mine yet...


Because you have too many quads, that's why.


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> Anyone elses stop working? Te usb doesnt work anymore!


I didn't get one during the promotion because I already have one in my kitchen. I have used mine daily for over a year without any issues. Well, actually I still haven't replaced the incorrectly colored plate, but what do you expect in an electricians house?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I installed this about 2 months ago and it has already stopped charging! I'm glad I didn't "experiment" using it at a customers house!

I just switched it to Leviton (I've been using Cooper with great luck for a couple of years, but anything but white or ivory needs to be ordered, while Leviton stocks the home depots with white/ivory/ and the new most common color...Almond).


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

denny3992 said:


> Anyone elses stop working? Te usb doesnt work anymore!


Yep!

The only thing it was used for, in 2 months, was charging an HTC Incredible for 1 month, then an Iphone 5 for 1 month, both at night.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

svh19044 said:


> Yep!
> 
> The only thing it was used for, in 2 months, was charging an HTC Incredible for 1 month, and an Iphone 5 for 1 month, both at night.


that's incredible


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Still not gotten mine.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Still not gotten mine.


Really ? I never got my free hard hat !!!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

wireman64 said:


> Really ? I never got my free hard hat !!!


Wanna trade?


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I never got either. :icon_sad:


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

JoeKP said:


> Wanna trade?


Sorry it found a nice spot to live in my kitchen already  . Btw joe did you get an antenna yet for your cb ?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

wireman64 said:


> Sorry it found a nice spot to live in my kitchen already  . Btw joe did you get an antenna yet for your cb ?


No. Gotta start looking again. Want one that mounts in the gap of my hood. But havnt thought much of it.


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

Never got my blades, bits, holesaw, hardhat, or USB receptacle.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

farlsincharge said:


> Never got my blades, bits, holesaw, hardhat, or USB receptacle.


Bits ? Hole saw? Never knew they where giving those away !!!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> No. Gotta start looking again. Want one that mounts in the gap of my hood. But havnt thought much of it.


I've heard of a brand called Fire Stick. It's a shorter wrapped one about 14". People are buying them for their jeeps and replacing the stock one. 
I'm going with an older K40 steel one and will mount it in the back.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> I've heard of a brand called Fire Stick. It's a shorter wrapped one about 14". People are buying them for their jeeps and replacing the stock one.
> I'm going with an older K40 steel one and will mount it in the back.


Fire sticks aren't horrible but don't handle much power and have a shorter range . I have never owned a k40 but i do have a wilson 1000 , 2000, 5000 and they are great antennas . Very easy to tune and they get out far . Remember the taller your antenna the better because and actual 1/4 wave antenna is over 10 feet , most have coils in the bottom , or top ( some fire stick ) to make up for the loss in length. My antenna is 5 feet on my truck and its not horrible with banging into stuff but it happens. I Talk to California and all over the country on that wilson 1000 and would not get rid of it for anything


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I've heard of a brand called Fire Stick. It's a shorter wrapped one about 14". People are buying them for their jeeps and replacing the stock one.
> I'm going with an older K40 steel one and will mount it in the back.


A k40 is exactly what I'm gonna be looking for.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wireman64 said:


> Fire sticks aren't horrible but don't handle much power and have a shorter range . I have never owned a k40 but i do have a wilson 1000 , 2000, 5000 and they are great antennas . Very easy to tune and they get out far . Remember the taller your antenna the better because and actual 1/4 wave antenna is over 10 feet , most have coils in the bottom , or top ( some fire stick ) to make up for the loss in length. My antenna is 5 feet on my truck and its not horrible with banging into stuff but it happens. I Talk to California and all over the country on that wilson 1000 and would not get rid of it for anything


The K40 I have is an older one and I'm going to match it up to a Galaxy with a kicker. My son drove OTR for many years and have it to me a few months ago. It will go in my jeep until I find a smaller CB.. I was looming at the newer Midland that has a removable battery pack. All the controls are in the handset. Have read good reviews about it. 
I thought that Wilson bought out the manufacturer of the K40 line. Heard they fixed the problem with cracked bases. 



JoeKP said:


> A k40 is exactly what I'm gonna be looking for.


If you get ahold of an older K40, put some silicone on the base were the whip enters the top. They were bad about cracked bases leaking water in.


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> The K40 I have is an older one and I'm going to match it up to a Galaxy with a kicker. My son drove OTR for many years and have it to me a few months ago. It will go in my jeep until I find a smaller CB.. I was looming at the newer Midland that has a removable battery pack. All the controls are in the handset. Have read good reviews about it.
> I thought that Wilson bought out the manufacturer of the K40 line. Heard they fixed the problem with cracked bases.
> 
> If you get ahold of an older K40, put some silicone on the base were the whip enters the top. They were bad about cracked bases leaking water in.


I think wilson does own them but im not sure . I run a connex 3300 fhp with a little 300 watt amp and a wilson 1000 , great setup for my truck , it talks all over ! I'm not big on the smaller radios but if your limited on space go for it , i like having power in the radio , i don't use my radios power because i run the amp but without the amp on , it will do 60 + watts right out of the dual final transistors in the radio !


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

wireman64 said:


> I think wilson does own them but im not sure . I run a connex 3300 fhp with a little 300 watt amp and a wilson 1000 , great setup for my truck , it talks all over ! I'm not big on the smaller radios but if your limited on space go for it , i like having power in the radio , i don't use my radios power because i run the amp but without the amp on , it will do 60 + watts right out of the dual final transistors in the radio !


I was wrong, I have a Cobra 29WT ST sound tracker and a Galaxy 225 kicker. I did locate my K40 with a 5' whip so this weekend I'll see about installing it in my Jeep.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I was wrong, I have a Cobra 29WT ST sound tracker and a Galaxy 225 kicker. I did locate my K40 with a 5' whip so this weekend I'll see about installing it in my Jeep.


You sure you don't wanna sell that antenna.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> You sure you don't wanna sell that antenna.


Sure,,, as soon as I'm done using it I will send you a PM.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Sure,,, as soon as I'm done using it I will send you a PM.


I'm ordering mine tonight. Do you think you can find your exact one on eBay for me. I'm afraid to order the wrong one. I want one that I can use with the hood mount


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> I'm ordering mine tonight. Do you think you can find your exact one on eBay for me. I'm afraid to order the wrong one. I want one that I can use with the hood mount


I didn't order this one.. My son has had it for years.. Mine is a bottom connection so I'll need an adapter to secure it to a stand off.. They also have a roof or trunk mount, that one has a leader coming out the side so the base sits flat.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> I was wrong, I have a Cobra 29WT ST sound tracker and a Galaxy 225 kicker. I did locate my K40 with a 5' whip so this weekend I'll see about installing it in my Jeep.



I have that exact CB.:thumbsup:

I found it in a u-pull-it junk yard in an old peterbilt. I took it to the pay shack and the guy said "give me $5 for it":thumbsup:

And I actually had an old K40 antenna, but not the trucker. It was missing a whip but I found a 6' whip that fit. That K40 had a plate mount and I never could get it to mount on my pickup right so I gave it away.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm afraid to order one cause they don't say anything about the stud. I know I'm gonna order the wrong one


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Right after i get my free hat from 3 m


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

electro916 said:


> I have that exact CB.:thumbsup:
> 
> I found it in a u-pull-it junk yard in an old peterbilt. I took it to the pay shack and the guy said "give me $5 for it":thumbsup:
> 
> And I actually had an old K40 antenna, but not the trucker. It was missing a whip but I found a 6' whip that fit. That K40 had a plate mount and I never could get it to mount on my pickup right so I gave it away.


It's a good rig. My son told me I'll enjoy the kicker... I wonder if I can smoke them cheap CB's the landscapers use. 



JoeKP said:


> I'm afraid to order one cause they don't say anything about the stud. I know I'm gonna order the wrong one


I was looking on eBay and they had pics of the different types. Look at the Walmart web site. I think they show the needed adapters for the styles your searching for.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> It's a good rig. My son told me I'll enjoy the kicker... I wonder if I can smoke them cheap CB's the landscapers use.



You will be able to. My friend has a tuned up galaxy cb, It is top of the line. If you pull up at a red light next to someone and key your mic, their fm radio cuts out.:laughing:


----------



## Sparkster23 (Jul 31, 2012)

Don't get the point of this, but then again I still use a pager


----------



## Big Brandon (Sep 3, 2012)

It's not giving me an option to request one. Please help


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Big Brandon said:


> It's not giving me an option to request one. Please help


I think it's discontinued. This was like 6 months ago


----------



## Big Brandon (Sep 3, 2012)

Yea right after I posted it I realized I was months late hahaa


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Big Brandon said:


> Yea right after I posted it I realized I was months late hahaa


No worries. I beer even got mine


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> No worries. I *beer* even got mine


Sounds like you drank yours then!:laughing:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> I'm ordering mine tonight. Do you think you can find your exact one on eBay for me. I'm afraid to order the wrong one. I want one that I can use with the hood mount


I was looking to night at them. EBay shows Trunk/Roof mount.. That's a magnetic base.
I have the K40 truckers model. That takes a special bar mounting bracket for the rear view mirror. 
What I'm going to do is drill a hole in my rear bumper and use the threaded adapter nut, $16, and mount it from inside the bumper. I h e to figure a way to get my hand inside to do it. 
Also I'll have to run a ground wire for the base. My bumper is plastic. 
There is some good info online about the different types of K40's. don't forget, keep the wire at 18' and loop the left over in a 2' loop. Don't creat an rf choke. 
If you have to shorten the cable, do it at 9', 12', 15', 18' ect ...
To tune the K40 you snip the tip off of the antenna at 1/8" sections.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> I think it's discontinued. This was like 6 months ago


 
I registered about a year ago and still haven't gotten mine yet


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

meadow said:


> I registered about a year ago and still haven't gotten mine yet


SAme thing happened with their pigtail devices. They just eventually showed up


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

*Free Recip Blade from Lenox*

Lenox is offering a free reciprocating blade.

You can register here.

http://www.oneblade.com/#!/trial-blade


----------



## Big Brandon (Sep 3, 2012)

Little-Lectric said:


> Lenox is offering a free reciprocating blade.
> 
> You can register here.
> 
> http://www.oneblade.com/#!/trial-blade


Thanks man just registered 3 times


----------



## wireman64 (Feb 2, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> It's a good rig. My son told me I'll enjoy the kicker... I wonder if I can smoke them cheap CB's the landscapers use.
> 
> I was looking on eBay and they had pics of the different types. Look at the Walmart web site. I think they show the needed adapters for the styles your searching for.


Once you get on the bands see if you can find me channel 23 150 new jersey


----------

